# Bioshock Big Daddy Terminators



## Fukushim (Jun 23, 2009)

I absolutely loved both Bioshock games. I also like each of my CSM army units to look individual. These two things gave me the idea of converting SM Termies into Big Daddys and use them as Obliterators in the game. 

Here are some WIP pictures(more to come):





(Splicer=Banshee model from http://puppetswar.com/)


Now, as for obliterator weapons the drill seems perfectly fine as power fist, but I have no good idea how to build the ranged weapons. 

Any comments and help much appreciated.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

:shok: OH MY GOD THIS COULD BE AWESOME!!!

Drill should be made considerably smaller though. Other than that going to keep a keen eye on this.


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

Indeed, shrink the drill, mite I sugest cutting off and using the little screw bit on the tip, but Ill be watching this as I have been looking at making some screw power klaws for my Orks


----------



## arlins (Sep 8, 2010)

shrink that drill , otherwise well done 
id love to see the finished item


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

I concur with the previous posters, sir. Head looks sweet, drill needs to be rescaled considerably...will be interested to see how this thread progresses...


----------



## mixykym (Jun 27, 2009)

Great idea you've had there.k:have abit of rep !
also love the bioshock games


----------



## Fukushim (Jun 23, 2009)

Hello again, today just a quick update on my Big Daddys.

Added oxygen cylinders, they still need some work. For 80% I'll model new valves and fill the gaps with GS:



Normal Big Daddy's oxygen cylinders are almost the same size in comparison to the model: http://zippingmeteor.deviantart.com/art/Big-Daddy-Back-View-108792488

As for shrinking the drill, I might cast this Ork Killa Kan drill(but I can't find catalyst for my silicone):


Also, one of the basic ideas is to use original plastic parts if possible to avoid sculpting everything.


----------



## nistrum (Mar 27, 2009)

you could make a greenstuff mould, itll be expencive but itll work. i do it with smallish parts usually. but it should work


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

The ork drill would be much better suited, the drill your using is ruining it at the moment I think, just too large.


----------



## CardShark (Dec 20, 2010)

FANTASTIC job on the helmets but as im sure you've heard by now the drill could be alot smaller


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

The Ork drill is spot on. Maybe a bits site is worth a look?
Great idea, love whats forming up so far.


----------



## CardShark (Dec 20, 2010)

is this going to be a whole army or just these terms?


----------



## Fukushim (Jun 23, 2009)

For now just these terminators. I'm still planning some more coversions for the army however. 
Maybe Subject Delta suit for my Plague marines?:









This will start to be a problem when it gets to Rhino's/Land Raiders and Defilers. I don't remember anything similar to tank in Bioshock. I'll get to that later, perhaps take the original models and make them look steampunky or a bit like BShock trams since I already posses two rhinos?


----------

